# Snow Photos Of Pakistan



## GHOST RIDER

*Bakot*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Hanna Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## W.11

i visited hannah lake

quetta is extensively mountainous, and its like you can find a perfect hiding place without ever getting noticed

situation is bad, i think quetta will have its peace time soon INS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

Great idea for a thread, winter ftw.

Murree 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Banjosa Frozen Lake Azad Jammu Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JonAsad

A1Kaid said:


> Great idea for a thread, winter ftw.
> 
> Murree 2011


 
Beautiful place- i'll be soon there on my honey moon in couple of months -

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Ziarat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Shimshal Lake*_(snowy mountains in the back ground)_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Ansoo Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Ben-Tubby Snow Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Ziarat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Chitral*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## StormShadow

JonAsad said:


> Beautiful place- i'll be soon there on my honey moon in couple of months -


 
Enjoy your vacation mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A1Kaid

Murree 2012






---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

Murree 2011






---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Murree 2011?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Ziarat*


 


GHOST RIDER said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Banjosa Frozen Lake Azad Jammu Kashmir*


it can beat any Europeon location

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




GHOST RIDER said:


> *Bakot*


reminding me of home

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

GHOST RIDER said:


>



My house, in ASL Kuldana was opposite to this peak.

That green dome is a weather observatory type area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

A1Kaid said:


> Murree 2012




That place on the top right, the mosque, is a part if the 12 Div cantonment. Their is a helipad right beside that. And beside the radio mast are basketball courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Peshawar, Pakistan




The backdrop with the alpine trees looks nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Lake Saif during winter *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cheekybird

nuclearpak said:


> That place on the top right, the mosque, is a part if the 12 Div cantonment. Their is a helipad right beside that. And beside the radio mast are basketball courts.



murree... always Reminds me of my school days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## buddyboyyash

I wish theres snowfall in whole of pakistan....everything in these fotos just luks so beautiful...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

buddyboyyash said:


> I wish theres snowfall in whole of pakistan....everything in these fotos just luks so beautiful...


 
Every Province of Pakistan gets snowfall even occasionally Sindh also reported to have snowfall at hills above 5000 to 5500 ft above msl. A large parf of balochistan get Snowfall, there are six to seven places in Punjab which get snowfall. Even southern Punjab gets it. Azad Kashmir and Northern areas, Khyber Pakhtoonkhuwa i think no need to explain tehre are plenty of areas which got snowfall even some plain cities get snowfall regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Murree, the winter capital of Punjab Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## buddyboyyash

glitteringstar said:


> Every Province of Pakistan gets snowfall even occasionally Sindh also reported to have snowfall at hills above 5000 to 5500 ft above msl. A large parf of balochistan get Snowfall, there are six to seven places in Punjab which get snowfall. Even southern Punjab gets it. Azad Kashmir and Northern areas, Khyber Pakhtoonkhuwa i think no need to explain tehre are plenty of areas which got snowfall even some plain cities get snowfall regularly.



really??...well dint know that...but i dont think the southern parts (including baloch) gets regular snowfalls ryt??...AJK toh i know...they are on foothills of himalayas...watever....who cares...all i know the pics are damn beautiful...luking forward to visit pak at least once in my life wen it gets a lil more stable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Omar1984 said:


> Murree, the winter capital of Punjab Province of Pakistan


Beautiful places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Outstanding pic's loved them all a true heaven on earth forsure i can't wait to go to murre one day inshallah thankyou for breathe taking pic's GOD bless Pakistan.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Murree*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoUS

The second one is incredibly beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*More Muree*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Winter Hannah Lake *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

Murree, Punjab Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Omar1984

Rare snowfall in Margalla Hills, Islamabad January 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

The snowy cityscape of Lower Dir (left), children playing with snowballs in Landi Kotal (right). PHOTOS: INP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Some more pictures of this winter season in Pakistan. (Most are of Northern Pakistan. Northern Pakistan = anywhere North of Islamabad).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of snow in Pakistan this winter season (continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of snow in Pakistan this winter season (continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Omar1984

Pictures of snow in Pakistan this winter season (continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Muree

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omar1984

Ziarat, Balochistan Province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omar1984

More pictures of the Islamabad snowfall January 2012.




































---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------






Children throw snowballs at the Margala hills, outskirt of Islamabad. &#8211; AFP








Children throw snowballs at the Margala hills, outskirt of Islamabad. &#8211; AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Omar1984 said:


> More pictures of the Islamabad snowfall January 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children throw snowballs at the Margala hills, outskirt of Islamabad. &#8211; AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children throw snowballs at the Margala hills, outskirt of Islamabad. &#8211; AFP


cool yaar..i thought that only Kashmir is the only hilly part in Pakistan ...But it's Islamabad also..beautiful places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

vks_gautam said:


> cool yaar..i thought that only Kashmir is the only hilly part in Pakistan ...But it's Islamabad also..beautiful places



Azad Kashmir, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, FATA, Gilgit-Baltistan, Northern part of Punjab Province, and Northern part of Balochistan province are all hilly/mountainous areas of Pakistan.

This is Lalazar in Khyber Pakhtunkwa province of Pakistan, considered one of the most beautiful places on earth:




















And this is Swat in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan, known as the "Switzerland of Asia"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Baby Leone

wow Pakistan is MasAllah soo beautifulll...

I love my Country....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Why do some Pakistanis go all the way to Switzerland, when our country is equally good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

cb4 said:


> Why do some Pakistanis go all the way to Switzerland, when our country is equally good.



Pakistan is beautiful but needs improvements in infrastructure and education like Switzerland and many other developed countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan is beautiful but needs improvements in infrastructure and education like Switzerland and many other developed countries.


 

& thease european countries & US will not let it happen.....other wise they will lose billions of dollars in tourism

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Mr Javed said:


> & thease european countries & US will not let it happen.....other wise they will lose billions of dollars in tourism


i think it's more on us...we are too bz to fight with each other that we failed to understand that those foreigners are using us against each other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

Yesterday 08/02/2012 picz taken by me on my cell phone .. 

Upper Dir Chitral Road Near Lowari Tunnel (Find the star in the 1st pic  )

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Lake Saif during winter *


 

another picture of *Lake Saif during winter*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

GHOST RIDER said:


> another picture of *Lake Saif during winter*


after these snow picture this song is coming in my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Some comparison pics I put together of Lake Saif Ul Mulk*

*Before snow*





*During*






*Before Snow*





*During*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

snowfall in karachi 













---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




GHOST RIDER said:


> *Some comparison pics I put together of Lake Saif Ul Mulk*



there once existed a beautiful lake , now siberia has invaded it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Pukhtoon said:


> Yesterday 08/02/2012 picz taken by me on my cell phone ..
> 
> Upper Dir Chitral Road Near Lowari Tunnel (Find the star in the 1st pic  )



pathan yeh tu aur tera truck??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Pukhtoon said:


> Yesterday 08/02/2012 picz taken by me on my cell phone ..
> 
> Upper Dir Chitral Road Near Lowari Tunnel (Find the star in the 1st pic  )



wooh dekh between two leaveless trees


----------



## BATMAN

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2006\07\05\story_5-7-2006_pg7_18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Omar1984 said:


>



Now this is left of this resort after indian attack via its proxy TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glitteringstar

buddyboyyash said:


> really??...well dint know that...but i dont think the southern parts (including baloch) gets regular snowfalls ryt??...AJK toh i know...they are on foothills of himalayas...watever....who cares...all i know the pics are damn beautiful...luking forward to visit pak at least once in my life wen it gets a lil more stable


 
Balochistan do gets snowfal every year but intessity is usually less than that of north because it has low precipitation averages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

not a snow photo but





"Astola Island" [near Pasni Baluchistan 40 km from shore]. Astola is Pakistan's largest offshore island and the only significant offshore

island in the northern Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cheekybird

Omar1984 said:


> Azad Kashmir, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, FATA, Gilgit-Baltistan, Northern part of Punjab Province, and Northern part of Balochistan province are all hilly/mountainous areas of Pakistan.
> 
> This is Lalazar in Khyber Pakhtunkwa province of Pakistan, considered one of the most beautiful places on earth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Swat in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan, known as the "Switzerland of Asia"




wow...simply breath taking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Quetta*





*Quetta Railway station*





*Road to Quetta*










*Ziarat*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_continued_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_continued_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_continued_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_continued_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Chaman*





*Snow Fall near Chiltan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Kalam*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Skardu Desert*_ covered in snow_

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Snow Fall in the Margallas*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

SubhanALLAH many parts of Pakistan are what you call a true heaven on earth ... thx for sharing such beautyful pic's so refreshing to the eyes specially knowing the fact that this is our country GOD bless Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Chitral*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Swat Valley &#8211; mallam Jabba with snow mountains*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

MashaAllah, our country Pakistan is so beautiful, we must do everything within our reach to preserve the natural beauty of our country. Instead of chopping down valuable trees we should be planting them, in fact planting trees should be made a law.

Trees are natural filters and can help in reducing the carbon dioxide in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Snow Desert,Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

beautiful, all I can say...

but aisi shardi main in pics ko dekh kar hi kamp kapi ho rahi hai.... brrrrrrr..

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

beautiful, all I can say...

but aisi shardi main in pics ko dekh kar hi kamp kapi ho rahi hai.... brrrrrrr..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

Pukhtoon said:


> Yesterday 08/02/2012 picz taken by me on my cell phone ..



and now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Thandiani near Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

A Pakistani man walks his horse along a road during a cold and foggy day in Murree near Islamabad, Pakistan, Monday, Feb. 20, 2012. &#8212;AP Photo







A Pakistani man, left, who rents his horse to tourists, waits for customers during a snowfall in Murree near Islamabad, Pakistan, Monday, Feb. 20, 2012. .&#8212;AP Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

murree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

SHAMK9 said:


>



ShamK..
I remember this place..i been there but cant remember its name?
Its somewhere in sawat valley?
And was bombed a while ago as i heard? Is it still there? and open to public?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

safriz said:


> ShamK..
> I remember this place..i been there but cant remember its name?
> Its somewhere in sawat valley?
> And was bombed a while ago as i heard? Is it still there? and open to public?


thats malam kabba ski resort, swat, yea the resort was bombed/destroyed by taliban, after the military operation, it was reopened, but the resort is still damaged, it is being fixed and it will take few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

safriz said:


> ShamK..
> I remember this place..i been there but cant remember its name?
> Its somewhere in sawat valley?
> And was bombed a while ago as i heard? Is it still there? and open to public?



i think its Pearl Continental Hotel Bhurban.. Murree
isn't ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Do you guys have photos you yourself have taken? If so post them here.


----------



## arushbhai

safriz said:


> ShamK..
> I remember this place..i been there but cant remember its name?
> Its somewhere in sawat valley?
> And was bombed a while ago as i heard? Is it still there? and open to public?



The hotel was bombed by pak army. There was a video and I felt extremely sad when they were firing rockets at it. Because ive personally seen this place and i just asked myself what have we become. just for a couple of dollars, we are killing our own people. Most of the destruction in swat and other areas is done by the pak army. Ill try to find the video. Anyways, the company who owned this hotel has pulled out all the investment from there and they have no plan of rebuilding it there


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

arushbhai said:


> The hotel was bombed by pak army. There was a video and I felt extremely sad when they were firing rockets at it. Because ive personally seen this place and i just asked myself what have we become. just for a couple of dollars, we are killing our own people. Most of the destruction in swat and other areas is done by the pak army. Ill try to find the video. Anyways, the company who owned this hotel has pulled out all the investment from there and they have no plan of rebuilding it there



Its a govt hotel not a private one... and was destroyed by taliban not arty fire .... arty fire doesnt damage buildings this way... as for killing our own people BS... i wonder if ur kid or brother died in a suicide bombing at a mosque or ur sister was whipped by taliban for going to the market ... Get a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

PC Bhurban, Murree, Punjab Province of Pakistan in winter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> i think its Pearl Continental Hotel Bhurban.. Murree
> isn't ?



no, its a ski resort in swat, now destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

snow photos of quetta






































Pukhtoon said:


> and now



the mountain has disappeared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

^^^ Let me upload a video for you on youtube 



SHAMK9 said:


>


 


Safriz said:


> ShamK..
> I remember this place..i been there but cant remember its name?
> Its somewhere in sawat valley?
> And was bombed a while ago as i heard? Is it still there? and open to public?


 


Bas_tum_Pak said:


> i think its Pearl Continental Hotel Bhurban.. Murree
> isn't ?


 

@ Bus tum Pak Pearl Cont Hotel is in the 1st pic called PC Bhurban.i think5 6 km from Mall Road Muree..

@ Safriz its Malam Jabba .. before there were Chairlift but those bastard destroyed everything.

it will take one and half or two hour from Mingora Swat to Malam Jabba in a Car. and it is on Kalam Bahrain Madain Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Lowari Top, Pakistan &#8220;Snow Covered Mountain Between Dir and Chitral&#8221;






snow over town of murree, pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Lowari Top Chitral &#8211; Road covered with snow after snowfall






Lowari Top Chitral &#8211; a truck halted in way due to blockage







Pakistani boys throw snowballs as they play in a snow-covered park after heavy snowfall in southwest Pakistan's Quetta,on Jan. 31, 2012. Quetta was hit by a cold wave with freezing rain and snowfall recently.(Xinhua Photo/Mohammad)






Photo taken on Jan. 31, 2012, shows a view of snow-covered mountains after heavy snowfall in southwest Pakistan's Quetta. Quetta was hit by a cold wave with freezing rain and snowfall recently.(Xinhua Photo/Mohammad)






Nomad people walk with their goats in a snow-covered area after heavy snowfall in southwest Pakistan's Quetta,on Jan. 31, 2012. Quetta was hit by a cold wave with freezing rain and snowfall recently.(Xinhua Photo/Mohammad)






A man takes pictures of his children in a snow-covered park after heavy snowfall in southwest Pakistan's Quetta,on Jan. 31, 2012. Quetta was hit by a cold wave with freezing rain and snowfall recently.(Xinhua Photo/Mohammad)






Citizens enjoy the snow view after the first snowfall in 5 years in southwest Pakistan's Quetta on Jan. 22, 2012. A cold front hit Quetta on Sunday, bringing wind and snow to the city. (Xinhua/Iqbal Hussain)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pukhtoon

Damn it took 35 min to upload

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Damn it took 35 min to upload

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

pukhtoon ke pass toyota 96 model bhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

^^^ LOL thats not mine we hired that car for our project and these cars are NPC (Non Custom Paid). And better for those hilly areas.

you cant go in an XLI or Honda in those areas like upper dir and Lowari top which picz u already posted.

See here lol it broked axle ? thats what it call i think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

nice photo, how did you even fix that car in the middle of no where?


----------



## W.11

Hannah lake






margalla hills
















Snow in Khanozai, balochistan(near quetta)






snow in shogran






Monkeys in Nathya Gali in Winter snow






murree

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

quetta






quetta






kaghan valley






murree











murree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pukhtoon

Well i waited there for 2 and a half hours and then an old land cruiser appeared in which i came back to upper Dir and i sent a mechanic.. this place is two hours from Upper Dir..

here is the video..





Oh BTW this is the place where i found an Indian news paper.And that of October 2011.it was economic i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burger Boy

Does anyone have old picture of the Malam Jabba ski resort from when the lift was running?

I went there in 2006, but that was during the summer.


----------



## fantom

Pretty much in the picture


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## naumananjum

Awsome pictures
i am lucky to have been at some of these places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yampire

Amazing Beauty love Pakistan


----------



## W.11

snow fall in fort munro DG khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Great pictures, will certainly go to northern Pakistan, my life will be incomplete without doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qinglong-china

beautiful scenery!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

Quetta











Naran





















Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Persons pushing their vehicle on a snow covered Chaman-Quetta Highway after heavy snowfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Bakote Nathiagali road Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaib Khan

Beautiful Pakistan

Why we go for vacation in other country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

W.11 said:


> Snow in Khanozai, balochistan(near quetta)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snow in shogran




This is really a great photo, quality field of depth and composition of the photo is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luqman Khan

pakistan .. best one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

raheelmushtaq said:


> I haven't been to any place where there is snow in Pakistan but i wish to visit ..!



Muree,northern areas of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Naran
















quetta











Bhurban

















cricket ground

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

murree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

a country that is heaven for tourists , suffering because of our govt ineptness ......................
MAY ALLAH PAK BLESS U MY PAKISTAN .........heaven on earth


----------



## CHARGER

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*CHITRAL: February 01 A view of snow covered mountains of Garamchishma after heavy snowfall in the area.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

\

Natiagali this week..
Heavy snowfall...











View of Kaghan Mountains from Thandiani...
Thats 150 KM area in front...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

Murree Hills by Karrar Haidri, on Flickr

Courtesy of: Karrar Haidri

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gentelman

K-2 base camp...





Rakaposhi Base camp...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

Gasherbrum I & II Expedition Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ehsan

where is this hanna lake ? anybody ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Ehsan said:


> where is this hanna lake ? anybody ?



This? Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Bolan snow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Landi Kotal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awesome pics man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Musalman

A1Kaid said:


> Peshawar, Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backdrop with the alpine trees looks nice.


It never snowed in Peshawar. This place is definitely not Peshawar


----------



## Ian Chan

Very nice!


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Sharda, Neelum Valley, *AJK
*





Kaghan Valley







Makra Peak, Kaghan





Shinkiari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nathiagali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ehsan said:


> where is this hanna lake ? anybody ?


Like everything its also a heaven called Rabwa


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Neelum Valley..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ehsan

Umair Nawaz said:


> Like everything its also a heaven called Rabwa


hahhaha i am sorry what was the joke in all this ?


----------



## Parwaz-e-Shaheen

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Ben-Tubby Snow Lake*



Where is this exactly?


----------



## krash

Parwaz-e-Shaheen said:


> Where is this exactly?



Well its at the snout of the Hispar and Biafo glaciers, on the other side of Hispar La. Apart from that, it's really in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Pakistan Insider

Pakistan is blessed with sights that are beautiful beyond words. Mother Nature has been very kind to Pakistan when it comes to natural beauty. Here is a picture of Angel peak for you all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Very nice thread.



k2 (8611m) by doug k of sky, on Flickr




rush lake, PAKISTAN by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr




falaksair peak swat valley (pakistan) by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Missile

A1Kaid said:


> Murree 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> Murree 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------
> 
> Murree 2011?


oh man . rullao gay kiya.


----------



## A1Kaid

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Neelum Valley..
> 
> View attachment 17252
> View attachment 17253
> View attachment 17254
> View attachment 17255
> View attachment 17256
> View attachment 17257




You took these photos? Really beautiful photos.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

A1Kaid said:


> You took these photos? Really beautiful photos.



I wish I would have.
It was a friend who took these amazing pics.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

very nice ! 
Give us some of that Snow , we feel hot in KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Murree place


----------



## Green Arrow

Beautiful. Amazing place


----------



## ghazi52

Astore Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Orakzai

Gasoline said:


> very nice !
> Give us some of that Snow , we feel hot in KSA


lol lets trade in give us some oil of yours we'll give you some snow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

orakzai4u said:


> lol lets trade in give us some oil of yours we'll give you some snow


----------



## baajey

such lovely pics.....i feel jealous of u pakistanis....and chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chapri rest house, built in 1924*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Unseen Winter Landscape of Naltar Valley, Gilgit Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rakaposhi Sunrise

Rakaposhi, is a mountain in the Karakoram mountain range in Pakistan. It is situated in the Nagar Valley.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 139577
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen *Winter* Landscape of Naltar Valley, Gilgit Pakistan..



Believe it or not, this isn't winter its spring.


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Snow Lake, or Lukpe Lawo in northern Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeslieEngel

Nice pics. i pretty much enjoyed all the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................

Naran






Kaghan





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Love.


----------



## Moonlight

Beautiful.

PS: I read as "show". Pardon!


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................
Mukhspuri, Nathiagali‏







Naran City






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................

..



..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................................
Naran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................
Rama Meadows, Astore








...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................................................
Malam Jabba is located at a height of about 9,000 feet above sea level. Snowfall begins in the month of November and the area wears a thick white snow blanket during the winter season.

It is the only ski resort in the country open for general public with ski slope of about 800 meters. Proper training camps are also arranged for beginners.

Miandam valley is located in the foothills of Hindu Kush mountains, some 40 Kilometers from the capital city of Swat Mingora. and is another haven for tourists. The valley is easily accessible and is an abode of the nature lovers in both summer and winter seasons.

Surrounded by mountains and dense forests, the valley remains covered with thick layer of snow in the winter season creating a fascinating landscape.






Stunning view of the Swat River in Kalam valley. 

Kalam Valley is an awe-inspiring tourist resort, with high peak and snowcapped mountains, majestic lakes, magnificent waterfalls, thick forests and lush green meadows.

Located about 100 kilometers from Mingora, Kalam is considered one of the most beautiful valley in the world. The Ushu and Utror rivers join to form the Swat River in this area.

With over 500 hotels, big and small, the valley is thronged with both local and international tourists.




A view of White Palace blanketed with snow at Marghuzar.

There are several other scenic spots in the region including Marghuzar valley, Bahrain, Sangar etc which receive heavy snowfall in the winter and remain swarmed with tourists during the season.




Children in Kalam in a jubilant mood after heavy snowfall in their village.




A view of the skiing slope at Malam Jabba. 




Tourists throng Malam Jabba to enjoy the snow. 
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................... Quetta ..............................



..

...........................
Swat Snowfall:18. Dec .2015‏






..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................
Nathiagali this week‏






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................
Kalaam this winter‏






....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

*Lahore *....ma bhi tu *SNOWFALL *hoiii thiiii na... 
.
Kici ko yaad hay.....

Snow day in Lahore - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
Lahore Snow (Hailstorm) Pics (Feb 26, 2011)

Dunya Tv news Anchor explaining .....


----------



## Khan_patriot

ghazi52 said:


> .......................... Quetta ..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> ...........................
> Swat Snowfall:18. Dec .2015‏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............


Is the pic from Quetta from the cantt area??? Kind of reminds me of my home from ages ago


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................
Nathiagali






....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................
KKH this winter






Malam Jaba Ski Resort this week‏





.......

.
.
.
PIA flight landing safely at Skurdu in midst of a snow storm:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................
Hunza Valley 






Shangrila this week‏






KKH this week‏






.....


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Nathiagali this week







..


----------



## krash

B+ Dracula said:


> *Lahore *....ma bhi tu *SNOWFALL *hoiii thiiii na...
> .
> Kici ko yaad hay.....
> 
> Snow day in Lahore - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> Lahore Snow (Hailstorm) Pics (Feb 26, 2011)
> 
> Dunya Tv news Anchor explaining .....



That was a massive hailstorm, not snow. Or was that what you meant all along :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
.





.....


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................
Fairy Meadows and Nanga Parbat







...................

.
.
.
Murree this week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................




.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
Road to Murree







.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

........................................






Snow covered trees in Abbottabad. ─ Usman










A hut among snow covered trees in Abbottabad.─ Usman Turk







Snow covered trees in Abbottabad.─Usman Turk







Snow covered trees in Abbottabad.







Snow covered trees in Abbottabad.








Commuters passing through a snow covered road in Abbottabad. 









Snow covered cars in Abbottabad.


......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
..







Snow covered houses in Azad Kashmir 






Snow covered trees in Azad Kashmir 








Snow covered building in Azad Kashmir
......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
The northern areas of Pakistan wear blanketed in white as the capital city of Azad Jammu and Kashmir as well as Margalla Hills in Islamabad received their first snowfall in 10 years.

Muzaffarabad and Margalla Hills of Islamabad received intermittent snowfall on Thursday after a decade. The mountains, including Pir Suhawa, wore a white snow cover and a cold wave gripped the twin cities.











As temperatures hit zero or below in some parts, including upper areas of Neelum Valley, Leepa Valley, Bagh Chakar and Rawalkot, attendance in government-run offices, schools and colleges remained bleak.






Residents of Muzaffarabad and its adjoining areas enjoyed the snow on Thursday, as it began at 9:00am and lasted for over 10 minutes.






While the village Kel in AJK’s Neelum Valley received about two feet of snow, Bagh and Tolipir areas received half as much as Kel.

Following the snowfall, temperature plummeted to zero in parts of Muzaffarabad, Hatian Bala and Neelum Valley.






“Heavy snowfall was reported in Mansehra District and Abbottabad which blocked KKH and other district roads in various areas,” a spokesperson for PDMA said.






“PDMA directed deputy commissioner Abbottabad and Mansehra are likely to send heavy machinery at such locations.”






...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anchan

Most people in west think pakistan a hot counry with deserts. But the fact is that 40% pakistan (GB, AJK, KPK, Half baluchistan) geographically lies in central asia and central asian climate. Also in pakistan many people who lives in Punjab and Sindh don't even know these places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of a road in Kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Early Morning in naltar valley, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saif ul Malook, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Swat, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Hill Station






Nathiagali Hill Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KKH in Winter









Fairy Meadows, GB

Pc: Faisal Mahmood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadows cottages recent Pics, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Todays Pic of Naran Valley, KPK


----------



## ahsanhaider

Skardu FULL SNOW SHOW ( WINTER 2016)


----------



## ghazi52

Filling up in Hunza, Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Glacier Mafia at Babusar Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam jabba ski resort recent pic


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta in winter


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Attabad Lake


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Hanna Lake*


wawooooooo amazing must visit


----------



## ghazi52

South Waziristan in winters


----------



## ghazi52

A road towards nathiagali


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Waterfall in GB


----------



## ghazi52

Murree






Gulmit, Hunza








Karakorams in Skardu, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan Valley recent Pic














Naran Road, Kaghan


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Lake Saif Ul Malook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree today


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Town, Swat

Yesterdays Pic













Malam Jabba Ski Resort, Todays Pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent and Star in Snow:Somewhere in Baluchistan.









A Street in Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saif Ul Malook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral Valley


----------



## ghazi52

*The little-known Susum area in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*


----------



## ghazi52

*20-year snowfall record smashed in Chitral*







ISLAMABAD: Chitral has witnessed a record snowfall of 5 feet 3.5 inches since the start of the year, triggering landslide threats and blanketing the district in a sea of white flakes. Pakistan Meteorological Department chief Ghulam Rasul told that it is being considered as the heaviest snowfall since 2006.

The amount of snowfall recorded in upper Chitral in 2006 was 4.5 feet, he said. “Since 2007, a significant drop was witnessed in the amount of snowfall in upper Chitral,” Rasul stated.

According to the met office report, Chitral’s Chashma villages received 40 inches of snow in the last 24 hours while Barghol 32, Kailash 23 inches and Lowari Tunnel area recorded 28 inches of snow in the day. As many as 12 families were rescued from Chitral after the local administration received threats of avalanches, the DC office said in a statement.

Meanwhile, at least four people were killed in rain and snowfall-related incidents in Balochistan and Hangu on Saturday.

Two persons, including a child, were killed while six others fainted as rain and snow storms hit Balochistan once again.

A convoy of six vehicles carrying 60 passengers lost its way owing to the bad weather. The convoy was travelling from Chagai to Naushki. This led to the death of a child and six others fell unconscious due to the intense cold.

Meanwhile, a woman died of suffocation while a man fainted on Friday in Quetta. According to details, inmates of a house in Killi Paind Khan went to sleep without shutting off their gas heater.

In yet another incident, a child sustained injuries when a wall collapsed.

The continuous downpours caused a flood-like situation in the seasonal rivers which led to the closure of roads and damage to five houses in Naushki and elsewhere in the province.

Separately, two members of a family died when a mud house collapsed in Hangu. According to the district administration, a woman and her child were killed in the incident.


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley, Recent Pic


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to Tolipir, AJK


----------



## ghazi52

Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Street Scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road Towards Ayubia







Nathigali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Naran





_


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saif Ul Malokk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia Chairlift Today








Murree






Kashmir Point, Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Siri Paye, Kaghan


----------



## ghazi52

Miranjani Trek







Nathiagali








Governor House Trek,Nathiagali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral


----------



## ghazi52

Keran, AJK






Dasht , Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

PC Bhurban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Rakaposhi






Mount Nanga Parbat , GB






Mount K2 , GB

2nd Highest Mountain in the World

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mount K2, GB






Malam Jabba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kids playing at Gulmit Valley..Today























At gulmit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjrab Pass Yesterday






Road to Khunjrab Pak China Border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Mount K2








Mount Rakaposhi





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malubiting N, 6843m, seen looking up the Sumayar Bar glacier in Nagar, Pakistan. This is the northern summit of the Malubiting group, the highest of which is 7458m, which is in turn part of the Rakaposhi-Haramosh cluster in the Central Karakoram.

Canon A1, 135mm, Kodachrome. August 1988.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## ghazi52

Today's Pic of Ziarat


----------



## ghazi52

*In pictures: People rejoice as snow blankets Shangla valley, Murree*

13th December 2017 | Umar Bacha

Heavy snowfall that has been continuing in various parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's Shangla district for three days has turned the weather cold and restricted the residents of hilly areas to stay indoors.

Nevertheless, children rejoiced on hills covered with a blanket of snow in Shangla, even as the precipitation made getting around difficult.

Meanwhile, Murree and its adjoining areas received six inches of snow on Tuesday after a long dry spell. A large number of tourists thronged the hill station and engaged in snowball fights.






Children walk on a snow-covered hill in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





A man walks on a road covered with snow in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





Children enjoying snow pose for a photo in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





Heavy snowfall has been received in various parts of Shangla district since Monday.— Umar Bacha





Children play with snow during the first snowfall of the year in the hill resort of Murree.— APP





Trees are sprinkled with snow in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





People walk under umbrellas during the first snowfall of the year in Murree.— APP





People walk on a snow-covered road in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





Heavy snow covers a tree in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





A man removes snow from a car during the first snowfall of the year in Murree.— APP





Heavy snow covers rocks in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





A view of a bridge covered with snow in Shangla.— Umar Bacha





Two men push a car through snow in Shangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pic of Upper Dir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Attabad Lake, Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway 







Murree








Recent Pic of Murree












Murree













Murree












__


----------



## ghazi52

Murree






Miranjani








Murree to Nathiagali Road






Latest pic of Nathiagali


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pics of Gulmit, Hunza, GB












Recent Pics of Sost Town ( Pakistan's Northern Most Town )


----------



## ghazi52

Shangla , KPK


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of Naran Town








Shogran







Naran Town







Babusar Pass


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pics were taken by me 
My Village in mansehra KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pic of Sharda


----------



## ghazi52

Matiltan . Kalam after Heavy Snowfall


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi Base camp


----------



## ghazi52

Changla Gali, KPK
Pic by Qaisar Vazyar

Please Contact on WhatsApp +92-322-8833561 for further Assistance regarding tour of Beautiful Pakistan








Garam garam Pakore.... Murree


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadows


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Khalti Lake in Gupis, Ghizer, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Rakaposhi







Recent Pic of Lowari Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

ghazi52 said:


> Mount Rakaposhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Pic of Lowari Pass


Love you Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Danna Meadows, Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kunais Valley, Ghanche District, GB








Broad Peak, Skardu








Katpana, Skardu








K2 Base Camp, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Valley








Arang Kel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Rakaposhi Base camp


WoW [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Frozen Khalti Lake in Gupis, Ghizer, GB


Dal lake used to freeze like this in 80-90's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Mount Rakaposhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Pic of Lowari Pass


Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Kunais Valley, Ghanche District, GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broad Peak, Skardu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katpana, Skardu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2 Base Camp, GB


Irrelevant but this place can be used for mountain warfare [emoji14]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of Kalam Town


----------



## Trango Towers

Maarkhoor said:


> Love you Pakistan.


This is right next to Baghrot village where my friend lives. Beautiful valley with apricot trees and pears. Lovely people. Simple food and wonderful hospitality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hanna-Urak Valley. Balochistan.







*Some Fresh Icing on Zarghun (Quetta) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kalam City in Winters......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Starting point of Khurdopin Glacier, GB, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today's Pic of Kalam Town, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nathiagali this week









































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Damn...

I would love to visit those places... (When my mother wouldn't threat me with her sendal)


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

DUNGA GALI AND SURROUNDING AREAS THIS WEEK




















RECENT PICTURE OF THE 140 YEAR OLD LOCKWOOD HOTEL IN MURREE


----------



## Che palle

ghazi52 said:


>


Have gone there. Very nice place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

CHITRAL:Continued rain and heavy snowfall have brought the mercury down in Chitral and made the life harsh for
people living in the mountainous region.


----------



## ghazi52

THIS WEEK


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Town, Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Paiju Peak 
6610 meters
Baltoro, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

___

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa is under heavy snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Village Alizai lower Kurram agency and Speen Ghar (White Mountain)


----------



## faizanalam990

Hello Guyz, I am going to Pakistan Tour next week. I need a drone camera and I found an online shopping site where I can buy Quadcopters online in Pakistan. Please suggest me if any other website you know for Quadcopters/ Drone Cameras.


----------



## ghazi52

Link sar expedition with k6 in the background , Karakoram Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Current situation of Babusar top Naran.


----------



## ghazi52

Lalusar Lake Latest Photo,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab Top


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana


















Katpana dunes, Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naran,Kaghan Valley, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

Saif ul Malook lake on 26.10.2018

Captured by M. Asif Khan


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari Pass






Malam Jabba ..

Picture : Hassan Gillani


----------



## ghazi52

*Malam Jabba Ski Resort *
Winter Progress


----------



## ghazi52

Recent snow. Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar chair lift ready for skiing .
Who will join skiing this winter?







چلاس ، بٹوگاہ بالای بلند وادیوں میں برفیلے نظارے ، موسم کی تبدیلی ،
فوٹو کریڈٹ سرتاج خان

Chilas, Butowghạ bạlạ high valleys, the change of weather,
Photo Credit (Khan )


----------



## ghazi52

Murree,






Bus service


----------



## Trango Towers

ghazi52 said:


> Murree,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bus service


When were tgese taken


----------



## ghazi52

Astore: Minimarg Gurez Valley covered in snow

Photo: Iftikhar Ahmad


----------



## ghazi52

Pir Chinasi


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab Pass Today ( Pak - China Border )


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab 17th November, 2018


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat 







Cold Desert in Autumn


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Kalam







Greetings from Greater Karakorams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Truck passing through glacier on lowari top, Chitral,


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52

Saif ul Malook Lake,
Now a days







GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good morning from Fairy Meadow, Gilgit,


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://flic.kr/p/RcVy4o']First Snow In Autumn[/URL]


----------



## ghazi52

Snowfall evening, in Murree.


----------



## ghazi52

K - 2


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat, Diamir, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

German Ambassador to Pakistan Martin Kobler remains in the headlines with his pro-Pakistan activities.


What a great excursion to the snowy beauty of Murree with @GERinPAK4youth Marion. That's why i feel at home in Pakistan, it looks like my hometown in the blackforest in Germany at Christmas...


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Murree


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh Snow, BaraGali , Abbottabad.
Yesterday....







Neelum valley, AJK






Kids towards their school after first snowfall in Skardu on 10-12-2018


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Snow Lake, Biafo Hisper La

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A WINTER NIGHT AT ARANG KEL ,AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Amazing. LOL I showed some of these pictures to some fellow Dutch friends. They couldn't believe Pakistan had snow LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

maximuswarrior said:


> Amazing. LOL I showed some of these pictures to some fellow Dutch friends. They couldn't believe Pakistan had snow LMAO



Lol, yeah common misconception. Ironic since, outside of the arctic and the antarctic, Pakistan has the most amount of ice in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Murree


----------



## ghazi52

River Indus showing its Flawless beauty across Skardu in winter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A fresh Snowfall in Skardu.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Majestic view of the Cold Desert Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Nathiagali Hill Station in Snowfall..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shoogran - Full moon on the Snow 
Kaghan Valley






Skardu In Winter..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Parachinar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

January 5, 2019







PHOTO: RADIO PAKISTAN

Gilgit-Baltistan and other areas of the northern belt are continuing to experience snowfall on Saturday.

Three inches of snow has been recorded in *Gilgit*. Skardu remained the coldest with a minimum temperature of nine degrees celsius.

The met office has predicted a forecast of more rain and snowfall in hilly areas. In addition, two scheduled flights by Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) have been cancelled owing to bad weather.





















|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport 







Today Shogran Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab Pass, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pic of Lake Saif ul Malook

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Malam jaba Swat valley January 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Insane. The beauty this country has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083799069330423808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today Attabad Lake
View From Luxus Hotel
Hunza,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chumik Bridge, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Snowy winter magic envelopes Pakistan's northern areas
*
The wintry spell of snow in the north of Pakistan has turned the region into a snowy white wonderland captivating all tourists into its charm.

Presently the regions of Skardu, Kalam, Malam Jabba, Murree, Chitral and Abbottabad are enveloped into the striking fine white sheet of winter magic.

Let's take a look at the regions adorning the winter spell:







A local at Abbottabad resort town of Nathia Gali walking through the heaps of snow as the sun falls on the pavement. 








The sun peeks through the pine trees as tourists pose for a photo amidst the snowy winter glory in Nathia Gali. 







Children step out to play in the snow on the roadside as Nathia Gali welcomes the winter sun. 






Photo: PPI/Azhar Abbasi.

Trees in covered in white after a snowsquall in Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cold Desert,* Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan 

Photo credit: Imtiaz Hussain Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugen

ghazi52 said:


> *Cold Desert,* Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan
> 
> Photo credit: Imtiaz Hussain Photography


My new in-laws are from the Gilgit region...I really must visit there, it simply looks amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

no doubt they look beautiful, but i think living in such weather conditions is not easy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sabretooth

The majestic land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Duikar - Eagles Nest Hunza







A perfectly calm crisp and clear day besides River Kunhar, Naran.
Dec 28, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Mugen said:


> My new in-laws are from the Gilgit region...I really must visit there, it simply looks amazing.



Where were the old ones from?




Fatima Khan0007 said:


> no doubt they look beautiful, but i think living in such weather conditions is not easy



It's not too bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of Chitral City


----------



## ghazi52

Murree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Partially Snow covered Cold Desert
Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Lalazar, Kaghan 

Picture : Naeem Hameed Mughal


----------



## ghazi52

AJK


----------



## ghazi52

GPO, Murree







Enroute to Niganda Khanozai, Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

BaraGali.... Galiyat, Abbottabad.
20.01.2019


----------



## ghazi52

Photographers in Passu today


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit-Baltistan still in grip of cold wave  
January 27, 2019







Gilgit-Baltistan is still in the grip of cold and minimum temperature is below freezing point.

In Skardu, the minimum temperature dropped today to minus sixteen degree centigrade.

Temperature of other areas include Astore minus thirteen, Gupis minus ten, Hunza minus nine and Gilgit minus two degree centigrade.


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pics of Katpana Cold Desert, Skardu, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Very beautiful pic of skardu 
Now a days of winter 2019
Pic. by Ehsan Mehmood


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway


----------



## ghazi52

*Parachinar, *distt Kurram


----------



## ghazi52

Spezand line, near Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muree Express Way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pearl Continental, Bhurban under snow storm. Several inches of fresh Snow fell in Murree and Galyat region as the westerly low-pressure system affected northern parts of Punjab!





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba, Swat 

Photo credit: Hanan Khaleeq Photography


----------



## ghazi52

A vendor arranges his stall near vehicles covered with snow during snowfall in Murree. —AFP







Vendors heat up around a fire next to their fish stall during snowfall in Murree. —AFP







A man walks past gas cylinders covered with snow in Murree. —AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning views of Thandiani, KP as the westerly low brought significant precipitation in the area covering, it in a huge blanket of SNOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Desosai






Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Elysium Inn Guest House, Arang Kel Neelum Valley, Azad Kashmir.


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Resort these days


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ascending Sokha Pass ( Sokha Brak Saddle )
Arandu, Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Palega Valley,
Siran, Mansehra









Haramosh Valley, 
Gilgit,








Askoli , Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Mosque in neelum valley


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari tunnel


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat, Diamir,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Swat






Very beautiful pic of skardu 
Now a days winter 2019






Here Comes the Beauty of Astore
Chilam Choki and the Way that Leads toward *DEOSAI*

Epic Shot - Stunning and Mesmerizing View 

Picture Credits : Nadeem Gujjar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Dir, KP


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Attabad Lake,


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Nathiagali after snowfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulmit, Hunza. Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway & Motorway Police officers try to best during snow falling for Safe travelling on *RCD Highway* N-25 near Quetta, Balochistan






.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Village Bandi Maira road..
Abbottabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lowari tunnel Dir upper chitral road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dunga Gali
....Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inside Hotel Mukshpuri....
Dunga Gali Galiyat...Yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bihari Village - Manoor Valley - Mahandri 
March 10 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Are you daring enough to do or even watch this?*

Not only did we have to get ourselves and our gear across we needed to be very careful not to knock the bamboo off the edge. It barely spanned the gap. Munna is holding the boo so if it slips off our bridge doesn’t wash away into the moulin that is just downstream out of the frame. Delicate.
Broad Peak Base camp water crossing.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake, Hunza Winter Frozen Lake 


Photo ... Muhammad Bilal Humanitarian Photography


----------



## ghazi52

In the Lapse of Himalayas
Nanga Parbat Base Camp
Picture : Matteo Zonga


----------



## ghazi52

lowari Tunnel


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty Of Waziristan
Pc : Abid Rehman


----------



## ghazi52

This is Tirah Maidan, Khyber KP
Pc : Abdul Aziz Shah


----------



## ghazi52

Nathia Gali


----------



## shawn52

*Ben-Tubby Snow Lake it is too cold there Barely to reach in Winter*


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Cones,
Upper Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Haramosh Glacier
Gilgit


----------



## ghazi52

Cold Desert, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tirah* the most attractive and outstanding place like swat,murree,kalam and kaghan etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chiring Glacier
Skardu,


----------



## ghazi52

View from the top of Gasherbrum ll (8,035m) to Chogolisa (7,665m) Karakorum, Pakistan 

PC: Ladislav Kamarad


----------



## ghazi52

Snow falling at bolan pass Kolpur Railway Station





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Recent video of Babusar Top
*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Reflection of Pamshe Peak (21,000 ft tall) in a small snow-melt pool on the Biafo Glacier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sheosar Lake Today


----------



## ghazi52

Extremely snow in the month of March
Swat Kalam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First PROPER SNOWFALL of this Season at *Babusar top *this morning! Route is partially closed but yet accessible. We advise you to PLAN your trip accordingly as fresh and further Strong WD shall start affecting the region by tomorrow.


----------



## ghazi52

October 13, 2019






The weather in Kandia valley suddenly became rough and snowfall trapped the tourists in the thick forest.
MANSEHRA: Heavy snowfall in Kandia valley of Upper Kohistan district on Saturday.


----------



## ghazi52

Ratti Gali Lake
Oct 6th 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar pass
18.10.2019














.


----------



## ghazi52

Babusar pass and Upper kaghan valley Today

Mujahid Sajjad Vohra


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh snow







Fresh From Saiful Malook Lake Naran


----------



## ghazi52

*Get A Good Opportunity To Khosar Gang Peak 6050m*

· Hosted by Chogori International Mountaineering Institute.



Jul 8, 2020 at 12 PM – Jul 18, 2020 at 3 PM UTC+05


Sildi Shigar, Skardu Baltistan, GB.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lowari Tunnel Latest 
*


----------



## ghazi52

*British Backpacker Society is all there to welcome and show solidarity with* British Pakistanis *at concordia* K2 trek .


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh snow at Donga gali


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam , Swat


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu, Baltistan 

Temperature -20


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Patient being transported to a hospital in Minimarg area of District Astore.

The border region lacks basic health facilities. Heavy snow also makes commute difficult for the locals.

Photo: Shams Rahman


----------



## ghazi52




----------

